# Civil service 2021



## nvitorio (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi guys, 

I’m wondering what’s the best study guide for civil service and non-civil service?

thank you in advance.


----------



## Glock48 (Jul 9, 2020)

Mass.gov has some resources check out their prep guide here: Candidate Resources

Best of luck!


----------

